# Beware of supplements



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Be aware of buying the new crazy supplements guys.
http://www.fda.gov/safety/recalls/ucm188929.htm
You never know what is in these random supplements.
Take the basics and make sure you know what you're getting.
Stay safe.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Reminds me of back in the '90s when there was a product called Hot Stuff that was laced with anabol or dianabol. Good times.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Crazy stuff.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey OP,

thanks for posting this. It doesn't surprise me at all, that Bodybuilding.com is the distributor.:blank

I used to buy this supplement "stack" from them religously. It was from none other than "*Muscle Tech" *the makers of Hydroxy-cut that's changed it's *"natural"* ingredients several times over the years - _every time they've been caught._

That "Muscle Stack" had 2 bottles you had to take. 2 pills in the a.m., 2 in the afternoon before the work out.

It was steroids. I grew thick facial hair, cystic acne, my hair started falling out, my voice became gritty (Like Demi Moore's did when she did G.I.Jane), and i had this "edginess" that was hard to control around my co-workers.

One night instead of punching out my supervisor, i walked off a job in Las Vegas, NV.

It was over something insignificant. People would smile at me in the halls, but because of that "Muscle Stack", i swore they were "smirking"..

i came back to work the next day, no one said a word about me walking off. Mainly because the supervisor made several people walk off in the past.

It was only AFTER i finished my assignment there, and saw a *"recall"* on the supplement that i realized - i was inadvertently taking steroids.

Muscle tech claimed when they were busted that it was "*actually a pre-cursor" *to steroids.

Well, that's like saying, "i'm not pregnant, i'm having a *"precursor"* to being pregnant".. :blank


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

Seems legit.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Hey OP,
> 
> thanks for posting this. It doesn't surprise me at all, that Bodybuilding.com is the distributor.:blank
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, are you doing ok now?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

labelme said:


> Thanks for sharing, are you doing ok now?


i look and feel so much better now

This is me before, with the facial hair.. man! it itched like crazy!


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

and this me afterwards..

after 2 years, the facial hair is juuuust about gone..


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> and this me afterwards..
> 
> after 2 years, the facial hair is juuuust about gone..


But the first pic was just a grown out beard. And the second was about a 4 day stubble. Lol. If it doesn't go away I'm sure you can get laser surgery or something.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

^^lol, I swear I had a steroid supplement product 2, I found it out it later got banned, I was taking it when I was 16, I was hoping to get more, It was nulife Creatbolic ultra XP or something like that back in 2002-2004ish,


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

labelme said:


> But the first pic was just a grown out beard. And the second was about a 4 day stubble. Lol. If it doesn't go away I'm sure you can get laser surgery or something.


I'm still working on it.. years later.. it won't go away

:lol


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

Wouldn't you just research what you're actually putting into your body? I religiously check all my supplements for products that I can't use like dimethylamylamine or dinitrophenol. Most supplements are amino acid based anyway.


----------



## igotthebigone (Jun 6, 2014)

steriods lol i don't think many sassers are using bodybuilding sups


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Stagg said:


> Wouldn't you just research what you're actually putting into your body? I religiously check all my supplements for products that I can't use like dimethylamylamine or dinitrophenol. Most supplements are amino acid based anyway.


back in those days, Stagg, they used to get away with this very strange phrase without having to list the ingredients. It was known as:

*Proprietary Blend*

Before the FDA started investigating... well that was after several "high profile" athletes died from abusing "Muscle Techs" products, they didn't have to list the ingredients under that title.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> back in those days, Stagg, they used to get away with this very strange phrase without having to list the ingredients. It was known as:
> 
> *Proprietary Blend*
> 
> Before the FDA started investigating... well that was after several "high profile" athletes died from abusing "Muscle Techs" products, they didn't have to list the ingredients under that title.


Ridiculous post. Which athletes died from their products? The only deaths I've heard of are those few from ephedra. The only dangers you'll find from MuscleTech products are their marketing.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> back in those days, Stagg, they used to get away with this very strange phrase without having to list the ingredients. It was known as:
> 
> *Proprietary Blend*
> 
> Before the FDA started investigating... well that was after several "high profile" athletes died from abusing "Muscle Techs" products, they didn't have to list the ingredients under that title.


So why should we avoid supplements because of what they USED to do

Its all hype to the max. I am a regular tested natural but I know people who use steroids and they're not nearly as dangerous as the internet makes them out to be.

In the wrong hands it's a pretty stupid thing to have. But so is a car, alcohol, cigarettes, a gun, a child etc.

Supplements won't cause adverse side effects. The worst side effect I ever had from taking too much creatine one day was I retained water like crazy and was bloated. Oh and too much protein powder will just give you the runs


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

nubly said:


> Ridiculous post. Which athletes died from their products? The only deaths I've heard of are those few from ephedra. The only dangers you'll find from MuscleTech products are their marketing.


ummm. Nubly that's what i was referring to...Hydroxycut (ephedra) which was a very famous Muscle tech product which the athletes abused and died - try doing your research before making *another* damn fool of yourself, Nubly.

seriously??

oh, crap.. you're taking steroids right? i almost forgot..no wonder..

carry on.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

labelme said:


> Be aware of buying the new crazy supplements guys.
> http://www.fda.gov/safety/recalls/ucm188929.htm
> You never know what is in these random supplements.
> Take the basics and make sure you know what you're getting.
> Stay safe.


Word. Watch out for supplements sold by hucksters like Oz and Mercola.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Stagg said:


> So why should we avoid supplements because of what they USED to do
> 
> Its all hype to the max. I am a regular tested natural but I know people who use steroids and they're not nearly as dangerous as the internet makes them out to be.
> 
> ...


well stagg.. it's because i'm an ex sports model..way ahead of your time. we didn't have internet to give us all of this information. You speaking to me as if i'm as young as you are - whereas actually, i'm old enough to be your great grandmother - and still look your age.:|

and history helps us, and well as gives us something to bring forward. I'm also an ex bodybuilder.. There was a lot of ignorance that went with taking steroids - all we had was what our coaches told us.

I qualified for the nationals naturally.

You're knowledgeable but you're talking to some of us who are much more experienced - and far more humble than you are, obviously.. just take what you need from what we learned.. Now i've never come in and crapped on your posts..


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> ummm. Nubly that's what i was referring to...Hydroxycut (ephedra) which was a very famous Muscle tech product which the athletes abused and died - try doing your research before making *another* damn fool of yourself, Nubly.
> 
> seriously??
> 
> ...


Well you said MuscleTech products. When you add an S to s word it will mean more than one. And Hydroxycut is just one product.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> thinkstoomuch101 is the alpha so I agree with her


:lol

you're so silly..:lol

but cute, thanks..:lol i'll take the "alpha" vote..:lol


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

nubly said:


> Well you said MuscleTech products. When you add an S to s word it will mean more than one. And Hydroxycut is just one product.


okay.. i'll watch that grammar next time, Nubly..


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

This warning is about as useful as my dog's crap.

The FDA, for your information, are a bunch of lowlifes who spend their time and money attacking companies who actually make LEGIT and helpful supplements, example being Purus Labs, who is very reputable and each ingredient in that product is SAFE, do your own research. By listening to the FDA you equate yourself to being as worthless as they are.
Who wants to bet that the FDA will refuse the DEA's request to change marijuana from Schedule I?

Bodybuilding.com is a great freakin resource for getting a lot of hard-to-get supps, and now the FDA are going to restrict people from attaining what matters to their positive transformations. Instead of focusing on BENEFICIAL research those idiot *******s will spend their time on something as pointless as THIS.

Can't help but mention all this cause the **** they do sickens me and I don't want people to be brainless morons advocating their garbage.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

I've been drinking pre workout for two years. The other day I was feeling flat so I took two scoops. 

I also had a medical at my job the other day and I have lower blood pressure, higher testosterone, excellent potassium, zero kidney problems, and also better eyesight. All of which were going wrong with my coworker, who was the one telling me how unhealthy I am for using supplements. 


Why, WHY must people continue to do this. I'm always told that I'm poisoning myself yet I'm constantly in betterbshape than these people. I just think they're afraid to use supplements.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Zerix said:


> This warning is about as useful as my dog's crap.
> 
> The FDA, for your information, are a bunch of lowlifes who spend their time and money attacking companies who actually make LEGIT and helpful supplements, example being Purus Labs, who is very reputable and each ingredient in that product is SAFE, do your own research. By listening to the FDA you equate yourself to being as worthless as they are.
> Who wants to bet that the FDA will refuse the DEA's request to change marijuana from Schedule I?
> ...


Yeah, like supplements are what will bring you transformations. The only supplements you need are supplements for deficiencies, and Creatine + beta alanine are the only supplements which actually affect training to a certain degree. Some other supplements are useful for fat loss too. You deny the FACT that bodybuilding.com has hosted a supply of supplements which contained drugs that you literally cannot find in the U.S.? You're probably hired by these companies to defend this bull****. You don't need a preworkout, it's just expensive coffee.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Zerix said:


> This warning is about as useful as my dog's crap.
> 
> The FDA, for your information, are a bunch of lowlifes who spend their time and money attacking companies who actually make LEGIT and helpful supplements, example being Purus Labs, who is very reputable and each ingredient in that product is SAFE, do your own research. By listening to the FDA you equate yourself to being as worthless as they are.
> Who wants to bet that the FDA will refuse the DEA's request to change marijuana from Schedule I?
> ...


The majority of the supplements out there are worthless and promoted by marketing hype.


----------



## Stagg (May 1, 2014)

nubly said:


> The majority of the supplements out there are worthless and promoted by marketing hype.


Have to agree with this, for starters look at the ingredients on supplements in naturopath stores. Then realise how much sugar you put into your body compared to something like wpi or casein.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

LabelHead, smarten up son, just cause there are better choices out there doesn't help YOUR argument.

Someone is clearly missing the point. They can be worthless, they can be full of sugar, they can be all placebo, there are plenty like that already, if a person wants to use a certain supplement it's up to THEM, not to the freakin FDA to force someone to stop using a freakin nutritional supplement. It's bad enough they banned DMAA (and made Jack3D useless), believe me the more freedom they get to do this the more they shall restrict.

I'm not saying that list was amazing and now people won't have any other products to turn to, they'll always be out there. I'm saying that the FDA are once again power trippin (surprise) and they have better **** to do than focus on people's use of nutritional supplements.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

FDA does more good than harm


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

nubly said:


> The majority of the supplements out there are worthless and promoted by marketing hype.


I also tend to agree with this. There's only a few supps that have yielded any improvement from all those I used. Creatine and protein are two of them, along with omega 3-6-9, magnesoum tablets and recently a cortisol supplement. Therefore I don't think it's necessarily a bad thing if rules are going to be more strict when it comes to supplements.


----------



## labelme (Apr 22, 2014)

Zerix said:


> LabelHead, smarten up son, just cause there are better choices out there doesn't help YOUR argument.
> 
> Someone is clearly missing the point. They can be worthless, they can be full of sugar, they can be all placebo, there are plenty like that already, if a person wants to use a certain supplement it's up to THEM, not to the freakin FDA to force someone to stop using a freakin nutritional supplement. It's bad enough they banned DMAA (and made Jack3D useless), believe me the more freedom they get to do this the more they shall restrict.
> 
> I'm not saying that list was amazing and now people won't have any other products to turn to, they'll always be out there. I'm saying that the FDA are once again power trippin (surprise) and they have better **** to do than focus on people's use of nutritional supplements.


Yeah, people should have the freedom to know what they are putting into their bodies too. Who cares if you can't get crazed, you can always get c4 or something like that. If a product has methamphetamine in it, or a hormone in it, I would personally want to see that on the label.


----------

